# Greetings from the Brawler



## Street Brawler (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi


----------



## Henderson (Jun 12, 2006)

A man/woman of few words, I see.

Hello and welcome.  How about a little information about yourself?  Your profile is empty as well.

-Frank


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## Lisa (Jun 12, 2006)

Street Brawler said:
			
		

> Hi



:wavey:


----------



## Street Brawler (Jun 12, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> A man/woman of few words, I see.
> 
> Hello and welcome. How about a little information about yourself? Your profile is empty as well.
> 
> -Frank


 
Just finished the profile .


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 12, 2006)

Keeping with the theme:cheers:
Terry


----------



## Kacey (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!   :wavey:


----------



## Rick Wade (Jun 12, 2006)

Aloha and Welcome to MT.  Happy posting.

Aloha

Rick


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT!    I see you filled out your profile; can you tell us a little more about yourself?


----------



## Street Brawler (Jun 12, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Welcome to MT!  I see you filled out your profile; can you tell us a little more about yourself?


 
Such as?.


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 12, 2006)

Street Brawler said:
			
		

> Such as?.


 
...should we call you "Sir" or "Ma'am"? :uhyeah:


----------



## Street Brawler (Jun 12, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> ...should we call you "Sir" or "Ma'am"? :uhyeah:


 
Sir .


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome!  happy posting.


----------



## Gemini (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT, sir. :asian:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi!

:wavey:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## green meanie (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT 

~Tess


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome Brawler


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 12, 2006)

:wavey:  Welcome!  What's the story behind your username?  What I am asking is whether that is your reputation, or if that is your goal, or just that you enjoy mutual combat?

- Ceicei


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting!!!


----------



## Street Brawler (Jun 13, 2006)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> :wavey: Welcome! What's the story behind your username? What I am asking is whether that is your reputation, or if that is your goal, or just that you enjoy mutual combat?
> 
> - Ceicei


 
It is representing the cause of my training, (Pure self-defence) and not seeking any champoinship or a tournament. Hard training and sparring could make it. (Of course I never want to fight, but sometimes I have to).


----------



## MJS (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 13, 2006)

Hello, Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy! :asian:


----------



## trueaspirer (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## John Brewer (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome! Well said!


----------



## bobster_ice (Jun 14, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 14, 2006)

Welcome to MT Sir!


----------



## Kreth (Jun 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, SB.


----------



## mjd (Jun 16, 2006)

greeting mahn


----------



## pstarr (Jun 16, 2006)

Welcome!  This is a good place!


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 19, 2006)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## kelly keltner (Jun 19, 2006)

welcome


----------

